# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  A perhaps-not-so-quick request

## liberifatali

Ahoy, i found this site earlier whilst doing some research for a story i'm writing, but having tried the forum at spinnof.com and having every potential username disallowed, i have returned to ask about constructing languages.  The world i intend to set my story in is one i hope to create a rich history for, although the main language will essentially be english, several of the regions will have a different heritage and thus the nationals will have various second languages.  By no means will they all be included further really than the mention of their existence, but one of my characters will consistently return to his second language to curse or insult folks.  I was hoping that someone here could provide me with a resource in order to aid me toward this end.  I fear my knowledge of linquistic technicalities is severely lacking, and i'm wondering perhaps in ignorance how limiting this will be.

also as a side note, there is some truely impressive maps on offer as well as some incredibly valuable insights and information which i intend to make a resource of in the future.  My thanks for any help, and my apologies if this post is misplaced, though the forums linguistics tag allows me to think otherwise.

----------


## arakish

Here is the Language Construction Kit that I have used.

rmfr

----------

